# $1750 adoption "fee"???



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds crazy to me!!!!!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe they were purchased at auction and the group is trying to recoup its expenses??? I'm not a fan of rescue groups purchasing at auction.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

For the last 20 odd years the general public has been being brainwashed not to purchase a puppy from a breeder. The many of the general public want a puppy. They are not easy to find in shelters and rescues. Now some shelters and rescues are jumping on the bandwagon and finding ways to suck those people in with #retailrescue and #retailshelters. Some of these groups are buying dogs for high prices through auctions, others may have a deal with a greeder and even a few have been discussing breeding themselves. For those looking for their forever family member they need to research the rescues, shelters and breeders before putting their money down.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow! I do wonder if this was an auction litter too  After Sparkles passed I was checking with all the local rescues around here for a puppy to adopt looked at all kinds of mixed breeds and even those had an average rescue cost of 600 to 700 dollars some where even more. Many of the shelters and rescues gave them a cute name for their mixed cross and you know what people were paying that so if they can get it why wouldn't they sigh. Its why I went ahead and looked at going thru a breeder and getting a puppy with a history of full clearances.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What?

On my way to spend $1,750 LOL.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My guys have been Rescues, I adopted my Bridge girl from a GR Rescue in my State that is no longer operating. Her medical bills were over $2K and my adoption fee was $200, but this was also 11 years ago......

I used to Volunteer for the Group I adopted my girl from for several years before they closed down. Their policy was they never paid for any dog to come into the Rescue. 

Is the Group that is asking for this large adoption fee a GR Rescue? It is possible that some dogs are being bought through Auctions, I have heard of some groups doing it but not any of the GR Rescues doing it. 

For a GR Rescue to be listed on the GRCA.org's National Rescue Committee Listings, they have to submit all their info such as their Policies, that they follow the by laws, are insured, etc. 

I know some of the GR Rescues are bringing dogs in from China and Turkey, their adopt fees are higher and the groups seek sponsorship of dogs to help pay the expenses of getting the dogs into the US, there are a lot of fees involved-permits, documents, vet checks before they can come over. 

Is this FB group an open group? Would you mind posting the link or sending it to me in a PM if you aren't?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Dog rescuers, flush with donations, buy animals from the breeders they scorn | News | richmond.com

"The smaller populations of shelter dogs make it harder for some rescue groups, especially those dedicated to specialty breeds, to find what adopters want. One golden retriever rescue group turned to the auctions after seeing 40 percent fewer dogs coming in as of 2016. At the auctions, such rescuers describe buying purebreds and popular crossbreeds such as goldendoodles and maltipoos as “puppy mill rescue.”"

Where there is one there is more.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is the link to their webpage it looks like they take in all breeds/mixes of dogs and home foster but looking at their facebook page it looks like they do adopt out a lot of goldens many of them young. Adoptable Dogs

https://www.facebook.com/GoodDogRescue

If you look at each dog individual information by clicking on the picture and look at their adoption application it list the adoption fee for that dog. Dogs are around 600 and puppies range from about 1000 to the 1750.00 for the golden puppies it doesn't seem to say where the puppies came from some of the dogs stories do say where they came from. It does say the dogs are fostered in the south then transported up to the Northeast when adopted?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That is very very sad and if it indeed is a GR Rescue Group that is part of the GRCA National Rescue Committee's Listing, I am sure they won't be on it for long because that is against the by laws.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Altairss, fortunately they are not part of the GRCA's National Rescue Committee listing........ I have been doing the Featured GR Rescue Groups for five years now and I know this group is not a part of it. 

There are a lot of very good GR Rescues out their doing a great job and there are a lot of groups out there that are not and are doing some very questionable things that could be considered very deceptive and maybe even possibly illegal....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Here is the link to their webpage it looks like they take in all breeds/mixes of dogs and home foster but looking at their facebook page it looks like they do adopt out a lot of goldens many of them young. Adoptable Dogs


I looked at this Group's website, I see NO mention that they are a 501 (C) 3 Non profit Group either, that's a huge red flag for me. I would consider this Group to be a business and not a Rescue IMO. 



> Now some shelters and rescues are jumping on the bandwagon and finding ways to suck those people in with #retailrescue and #retailshelters


If there are shelters that are doing this, most of them are regulated by City, County and State regulations because they are generally funded by Taxpayer money and could be in violation of many laws......


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow. I remember when I did purebred rescue and we charged $175 per dog, any age, sex, color or breed (it was a retriever rescue, but for purebreds so Labs and Goldens as well as the others). 


The local Golden rescue is almost exclusively getting their dogs from China and Turkey. They price these dogs by age. Puppies are $1,000. They also do fundraisers for rescues prior to getting the puppies. Recently they purchased a really nice transit van (brand new), so they are definitely making money. They say that there are no purebred Goldens available to obtain and rehome. 


I stopped supporting them when they started bringing in dogs from other countries. I just don't feel 100% comfortable with it.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> My guys have been Rescues, I adopted my Bridge girl from a GR Rescue in my State that is no longer operating. Her medical bills were over $2K and my adoption fee was $200, but this was also 11 years ago......
> 
> I used to Volunteer for the Group I adopted my girl from for several years before they closed down. Their policy was they never paid for any dog to come into the Rescue.
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/groups/GoldenRescues/permalink/942703085891379/?hc_location=ufi


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

:surprise: That is just insane (and very sad) I don’t know what else to say


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Here is the link to the facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/groups/GoldenRescues/permalink/942703085891379/?hc_location=ufi


Thank you!

If I lived in the State where this Group is located, I would contact the Attorney General......


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Just as a frame of reference our adoption of Oscar (Turkish golden) was 500 for him and 400 to help defray some of the transit fees and other special costs. This seemed fair. He came from Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------

